# Weekly competition 2007-24 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC)



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2007)

Some scrambles to keep you busy during the summer 

2x2x2
1. F' U' F2 D B U2 R U R' U F2 D2 R2 F2 R D B' U R2 F2 U R2 U2 F U
2. R2 U2 L' D' L U R2 D2 B' D2 F' U' R2 U L2 F U2 F U' R U' B' R' F D2
3. D2 B2 D' L2 U L D B2 U2 R F R' U R' U' F U' L U' B L D2 R B' L2
4. D2 B2 U L F R B' R F L' U' R2 D2 L' B2 D' B D' B' R' U2 R2 F' D' B'
5. U' B2 L2 D2 R' U' L2 F2 L' U L2 U' L' D2 F' U L2 B' R D B2 U' R' U F2

3x3x3
1. L2 D2 L' R' B2 D2 B D L' F D2 B F L' B' R2 B' F' L2 B F' D' B' L2 R2
2. U' B' F2 D2 L' D' B2 L U' B' L' R U2 B F2 L D2 F2 D U2 B F' U B2 U2
3. F' L' R' B F' D2 B2 R B2 L2 R D2 U L' D2 U2 B F2 L' F2 L2 R2 F2 D' B
4. L' F2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 B F2 R2 U R2 F D U L B2 F' U B F' U2 L' D2 U'
5. D2 U' B2 F L2 R F2 D2 U2 R' U L' R U' B D U B2 R' F L B' L2 F L2

3x3x3 One Handed
1. D U2 B2 U2 B' D U2 L2 R' U2 B D R' B F L' R' B R' D2 L D' L' R2 U2
2. D2 B2 F D R' U2 F2 R2 D' U L' R2 D L2 D U2 B2 R' B2 F D' L2 F' U' R
3. D2 U2 L B' R' F2 D U' R' D' L' D F D' R' B L R B' F' D2 L R F D2
4. L2 R2 U B2 F2 L' D' U2 F' D R2 D R D2 R D2 B' F' D' B' U' L R' D' U'
5. L R' U2 F L R B' F' L' R' F2 D U2 L2 R2 D' U B' F D2 L' R2 B F2 U

4x4x4
1. f2 L' r R' f' L l2 F2 d R' d F2 r2 R' U2 L2 f U' B f r' U2 f' F L R2 F l r2 D2 R2 f' F' u2 U L b' r2 U R
2. B F2 l2 b D2 u B2 u L' f2 D2 d' b2 L R D d2 L2 d2 u l2 r' b2 u' f2 l2 F' d2 U' l' r2 D2 u B2 D' l R' u' U2 L2
3. D2 u U' b' u l' b r2 R B b L U2 b' L' R' d' u' b F2 D2 B d' B2 U' f u' F2 r2 f' D U R' D2 l r2 R u f2 l'
4. l' U' B2 D' d U2 B' f2 U B2 D U2 r2 D L' B2 D l b2 D2 B' r2 R' B2 R d' U2 f' L2 r' D l' D' R d B f2 l U R2
5. r R d2 f2 F D2 L' b' D b2 r' R B2 f2 d2 U' F d2 B' r' b' d2 F d2 l U2 R' D' u' U2 r' R B' L' D d' L f l F

5x5x5
1. F r R B2 b2 d u r2 R' D d u2 U f' D u2 r U2 l' B' u' U b r D u' r B f2 D2 u' f2 F l2 d' u' U2 f2 u' B F' D2 F D d U2 L' l2 r R' d' r2 B' F R D' u' B2 b f'
2. r2 b' f' d2 u' U2 R' b' f' l' R' U B2 b' F' l2 F' u B' L2 D2 u R f F' d2 r' R2 B f L d' R2 f' F2 d' u' B l' r' B2 D2 L2 D' l2 R B' b L r' F2 l' r' R2 F' L' r R2 u2 R
3. f2 F2 D' f2 R B' r2 F' d l' D d u U' F d' u B f' L l2 U R u2 R D d' u B2 R u2 b' r2 R2 b L' D2 d u U' B b2 f F l' r2 u' r' D d' l2 R B2 b' f F2 r b u2 U2
4. l R D F R2 U' f2 L' l D d2 u2 U2 B2 b D d2 B' D2 d2 u b' U' b2 l' d2 u2 L2 r' R d' B' l2 f2 F l' b r f u2 U2 F' L2 r2 f r' d2 b F' l2 b' d2 R2 D2 B' d l2 b' r f'
5. L2 l2 r' u l B u2 f' d2 l' D R' b' u' B f' l' b F' r' B2 l' R d' l2 u2 b' D d' f F R' B' r F U2 f l F2 u b2 u2 U2 l2 D2 d' f2 R2 d U2 L2 b' L F' u B2 u' b f2 r

Blindfolded

2x2x2
1. U L U L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 F' L B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 B' D R D L U F'
2. F U2 B' U F2 U L F' D R2 U' R2 B L B R' F2 U2 L U L' U' R2 B2 U
3x3x3
1. F L R B F' L' R2 B2 L B F' R' B' U L2 R' D U' B' F2 L' R' B2 F' U'
2. L B2 F2 L2 R B2 F2 L B' L2 R D2 L2 B2 L2 F' D' U' R2 B' L R2 D' U' L'
4x4x4
1. d2 u U' B2 f' u' l R d' B2 f2 D2 r' D L r' F2 R2 b l f' L' f2 U r D d B' U b' f u2 U' r2 R' D b' f2 u B
2. d' F' r' d l' R2 F' d2 r' B' L l F l r2 B D' R F' l' F' L' D2 U r' D U L2 r' F' D2 f' r' R b2 f' F' D2 d u
5x5x5
1. U' R2 D' U' L2 r2 D d b' D' d' u U' f u l' r R' B' b' l' R' f' r' f L R b' D2 B b2 f2 F' r R F' l U B' D' F' l D u' b' l' D' f D2 L2 r2 R d' u l2 r2 D d' u2 U
2. F2 L2 l R' D d U' L2 B r' b F' l R' b2 D2 l R2 U2 b' L l r' R b2 U2 b D l2 d2 u' L d2 F' D' d F D2 d u U2 L D u2 R B2 D d2 B' b2 r2 U f2 D2 u' F r2 b f2 r'

Square-1
1. 0,2 / -3,-5 / 3,0 / -5,3 / 0,5 / -3,1 / 0,4 / 0,5 / 6,0 / 0,1 / 2,2 / 0,2 / 4,2 / 4,0 / 2,0 / 0,4 / 6,2 / 
2. 6,6 / 3,3 / 6,2 / -5,1 / 6,0 / -1,0 / -1,5 / 6,2 / 2,4 / 4,3 / -2,0 / 6,0 / -4,1 / 0,2 / 0,3 / 3,0
3. 3,5 / -3,6 / 3,3 / -5,3 / 6,3 / -2,5 / 6,0 / -4,0 / 2,4 / 2,4 / -4,0 / 0,2 / 0,4 / -4,0 / 0,5 / 4,0 / 
4. / 0,-3 / 6,5 / 6,3 / 0,4 / 2,4 / 6,0 / 0,2 / 2,4 / -4,0 / -2,0 / 0,2 / 2,4 / 1,0 / 2,4 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 3,0
5. -5,3 / 0,-1 / 6,3 / 4,5 / 0,3 / -2,1 / 0,2 / 6,3 / 0,2 / 4,0 / -4,2 / 6,0 / -2,4 / 0,1 / 0,2 / -1,0 / -5,0

Magic
1. Just do 5 solves!

Fewest Moves
1. U' B R' F' R B2 R F L' R D2 U L R2 U' B' F R' U' L R2 D U' B L2 F' D' L B2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' D' B F R2 F' D U2 R' B D B2 (45 moves original)
R F' D2 R' D2 B' L' D' R' F D' B F' U2 F2 L R2 F (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)


I know I am really behind on the results, but I will correct that this week. Results from the last 6 weeks will become available 1 at a time in this topic: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition includes Fewest Moves because it finally got 10 votes. It still doesn't include most Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Arnaud, I hope that you will switch the results link to http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607 ?

Also, for FM, I assume that we need to submit our solutions?

Magic: Average - 2.02
(1.83) 2.05 1.89 2.12 (DNF)

Should be faster when I start using my Stackmat again.

2x2x2: Average - 8.92
9.64 9.14 7.98 (15.31) (5.39)

EXTREMELY easy scrambles... Last one was a complete joke! First sub-10 average, haha.

3x3x3: Average - 24.98
24.84 (21.95) 24.80 25.30 (25.78)

Also very easy... 3 PLLs ended up as U perms, hehe.

4x4x4: Average - 1:34.97 / 94.97
1:42.92 1:34.81 1:27.19 (1:20.34) (1:56.20)

New PB and best average! :O

5x5x5: Average - DNF
2:20.16 2:04.09 2:25.30 DNF DNF

New PB and two very nasty pops... And I'm no Stefan "Pop-man". 

Overall, very satisfied with my times. I also got new lube (CRC heavy-duty silicone spray), and clearly that helps.

Fewest Moves: 48
Scramble: R F' D2 R' D2 B' L' D' R' F D' B F' U2 F2 L R2 F
Blocks: U B2 U' R' D B U R' F B2 R' B' R' U R' (15)
Last pair: L F L' F L F' L' F' r (24)
OLL 1: R U B U' B' R' (30)
OLL 2: L F R' F' L' F R F' (38) 
PLL: U L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 (48)

First FM solve ever! Very happy with this, although 2L OLL is bad, bad, bad... I will learn all OLL this week!'

2x2x2 BLD: Best - 1:42.14 / 102.14
DNF 1:42.14


----------



## hait2 (Jul 23, 2007)

*3x3x3*
haven't done a single solve since last competition, so not expecting much

45.98 (33.45) 45.11 (49.26) 41.24 = 44.11

new pb! (on complete accident did an xcross)

*3x3x3BLD* i've started to time my memo/execution to have a better idea of what i'm doing. i just set the countdown time in JNet to 0, and when done memo, press a hotkey which does spacebar*3 for me

dnf (memo 1;15, execution 2;37, off by a parity)
dnf (memo 1;23, execution 2;00, forgot setup moves on 2nd last cycle. alksjdf)

and yes i'm back to going way too fast for myself again, until i get sub60 memo


----------



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi everybody, this is my first time doing any competition online. 
I'm not a good cuber myself, but I'm still going to do these competitions and hopefully I'll improve.

Jeffrey

*3x3x3*
43.26 , (48.37) , (34.22) , 40.47 , 34.63 = 40.19 


*3x3x3 One handed*
2:19.43 , (1:59.91) , (2:22.19) , 2:04.71 , 2:15.06

I'm very bad at One Hand. Hopefully I'll improve.

I can also do blindfolded 3x3, but I'm a little too lazy now, so I'll save it for next time!


----------



## skyuzo (Jul 23, 2007)

Hopefully I'll improve...

3x3x3
(14.56), (18.77), 17.25, 16.97, 15.56 = 17.59

My cube died... T_T

2x2x2
(6.92), 8.91, 8.14, (10.50), 8.88 = 8.64


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 23, 2007)

ExoCorsair: Great to see you have so many good averages and such a good time on 5x5x5. You might break 2 minutes pretty soon, which is crazy considering your 3x3x3 times! Can you give us a breakdown of your solve (centers, edge-pairing, 3x3x3). Too bad you couldn't finish that average with a PB because of the pops.

For Fewest Moves you just have to follow all the official rules (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#fewestmovessolving). Just as with blindfolded I trust that people take this event serious and don't just give a standard "1 minute of thought" solution. I will check the solutions and give DNF's for incorrect ones. If I get a solution that I don't understand I will ask for an explanation and if I don't get one within a week I will turn it into a DNF (I don't expect that to ever happen). Sub-30 solves will be examined extra carefully and Plus-50 solves will be looked down upon 

I will try to catch up with the results-list by posting 1 week of results every day from now on to the correct link!


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 23, 2007)

*2x2x2*
Avg: 7.07
Times: 9.09, 6.84, (4.56), (10.59), 5.29
I liked that 3rd scramble even more than the last one.

*3x3x3*
Avg: 19.26
Times: (16.38), 19.64, (20.78), 18.82, 19.33
Niiiceeee  Done with my new Ananas-Cube
(cube4you Type A modified with Ramas tips and bright Cubesmith-Stickers). Part of a 18.92 Avg

*4x4x4*
Avg: 1:50.24
Times: 1:44.90, 1:59.68, (2:00.15), 1:46.15, (1:40.18)
Baaaaaaaaaad.

*2x2x2 BLD*
(1st: 59,66)
2nd: 44.02
The second one was nice.

*3x3x3 BLD*
1st: DNF (2:39.34) 3 corners wrong oriented
2nd: DNF (2:46.25) 2 edges wrong oriented
Both solves felt really nice and fluid. I practiced BLD solving the whole week. I'm a bit sad since both were really close.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 23, 2007)

Gilles van den Peereboom

*2x2 : 7.12 seconds*
Times: 8.06, 7.47, 5.84, (10.44), (4.53)
[The 5th one really is a joke. I expect good 2x2 solvers to do it under 2 seconds. (too bad Erik is on vacation now :-()]

*3x3: 20.41 seconds*
Times: (21.36), (16.78), 20.30, 19.74, 21.19
[Done using a brand new Rubiks.com cube. I intend to make this cube my next turbo cube.]

*3x3 OH: 30.49 seconds*
Times: (24.75), 29.10, (32.98), 32.54, 29.82
[I will never win a competition in OH again. :-(]

*3x3 BLD: 2:35.65*
Times: 2:49.05, 2:35.65
[I like it ]

*4x4: 1:46.64*
Times: (1:52.65), 1:40.78, (1:23.04), 1:51.24, 1:47.90
[I have to get back to sub 1:30]

*Magic: 1.44 seconds*
Times: 1.46, (2.09), 1.37, 1.50, (1.31)

*Fewest moves: 44 moves*
Cross: x2 R' F R' D F2 D
F2L: U2 R B' U2 B L' U' L U' R' B U' B' R U' R'
Insertion (2 3-corner cycles): U F D F' U' F D' F' D2 U' R' U L2 U' R U L2 D2
Last Layer: F' U2 F U2
[Done in 55 minutes.]


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 23, 2007)

I just checked the 5th 2x2x2 scramble using an optimal solver and it gave 10 moves minimum. Since 11 moves is the maximum, this scramble might be considered as a pretty "hard" scramble


----------



## Rama (Jul 23, 2007)

Rama Temmink

2x2 average:7.11
7,27	7,93	6,33	7,72	5,44
Thanks to Erik and Arnaud for my ''new'' method 

3x3 average:18,66
17,58	20.23	18,51	19,40	18,81
Used a new cube, I just have two good cubes, 1 is for Erik, he is going to use it at the Worlds and he has won the Czech Open with it!!

3x3 OH average:23,48
22,05	24,79	23,59	28,88	20,07
I take every OH solve serious now even the 28.88 solve, thanks to Arnauds ''stay relaxed'' method.... 

4x4 average:84,04
85,00	74,84	90,52	83,08 DNF
Forgot to start the timer... Now I am wondering what takes longer the scrambling or solving part of the 4x4 and 5x5...

5x5 averageNF

2:25.99 LOST THE TIMES... I clicked on Go advanced before saving it.

More times will come for the 5x5 don't worry Arnaud. 

Ananas!


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 23, 2007)

I need some practise before Finnish Open...

3x3x3
12.17 13.55 15.50 19.81 17.08 => 15.38

3x3x3 OH
22.41 21.83 24.73 27.81 24.81 => 23.98


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 23, 2007)

Rama said:


> Rama Temmink
> 
> 5x5 average:
> 
> ...


 

NO! 

(if someone doesn't understand this, read Gilles' report of the Czech Open 2007)


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ananas! Lol!


----------



## joey (Jul 23, 2007)

Going for the easy first:
2x2 BLD: 1:18.96 51.38
Comme ci, comme ca!

2x2: (9.99) 7.81 6.44 7.72 (4.40) Average: 7.32
:O I'm a bit shocked! An yeh, the last one was too easy!

3x3: 21.06 (24.11) (19.97) 23.27 22.41 Average: 22.24
The first shoulda been sub20, but I had a lockup on the F! Otherwise average!

3x3 OH: (1:19.86) 1:05.96 (59.25) 1:00.08 1:04.47 Average: 1:03.50
Woot, sub60! My third time I think, I forced an OLL skip. On the last solve, I used block building style, to create my F2L.

3x3 BLD: DNF DNF
Like someone else did, I timed memo + execution. The first was approx 1:45 memo and 1:32 execution. The second was a 3:13, forgot to time memo+exc.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 23, 2007)

3x3 avg: 18.29
14.97, 18.71, 16.38, 19.79, 20.07

The first one was nice, and flowed very nicely. That last one locked up on PLL.

3x3 OH avg: 43.23

35.67, 43.48, 45.27, 43.94, 48.53

Just like 3x3 speedsolve, first one was nice, lock-up on the last one.

3x3 BLD
a: 3:42.07
b: 3:41.64 DNF 

The last one I completely forgot to do CP.

EDIT: I just realized that I did 0.37 seconds better than Rama in 3x3 speedsolve! Hooray! We'll see what happens next week...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 23, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> ExoCorsair: Great to see you have so many good averages and such a good time on 5x5x5. You might break 2 minutes pretty soon, which is crazy considering your 3x3x3 times! Can you give us a breakdown of your solve (centers, edge-pairing, 3x3x3). Too bad you couldn't finish that average with a PB because of the pops.



Yes, how great would it be to break the 2 minute barrier on the 5x5x5 before the 20 second barrier on the 3x3x3! That was the second time I finished OLL sub-2, so I hope to get it by the end of summer (and with a much better cube).

Average solve: 2:40 (yes, this is average for me outside a competition... )
Centers: 45
Edges: 70
3x3x3: 45

Slower solves usually come from centers and 3x3x3. 

Really good solve: sub-2:20
Centers: 30-40
Edges: 60-65
3x3x3: 25-35

On a "perfect" solve I should be able to hit the 2 minute barrier, haha.

Arnaud, I gave Mitchell the last 2x2x2 scramble and he did it twice, in 2:30 and 1:80 respectively. It may have been 10 moves, but my 19 move solution could have made a 2x2x2 BLD UWR. 
Well, I guess we'll just wait until you try it yourself.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks ExoCorsair,

So:
You're average solve is almost like mine (50,70,45)
But your really good solves are much better than mine (40, 60, 40)

You are very good on centers.
You are also pretty good on edges, but not spectacular (try my method for a change )
You are really good on the 3x3x3 part. You hardly loose any time on it compared to your 3x3x3 times.

How fast would your 19 moves 2x2x2_bf solve have been including memo? Mátyás does it in sub 20 all the time!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, the solve was extremely simple, as Gilles found out... (I don't want to give too much away, and no spoiler tags in this forum)... Well, I wasn't talking about myself, but I believe that a scramble as such would have given Matyas perhaps a sub-5 solve. 

I have tried your edge pairing method in the past and it doesn't really appeal to me... I will give it another try for next week's competition (I don't intend on practicing 5x5x5 until I get home in mid-August, when I'll have hopefully 3 other 5x5x5s to choose from).


----------



## joey (Jul 23, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> How fast would your 19 moves 2x2x2_bf solve have been including memo? Mátyás does it in sub 20 all the time!



I don't think Exo is talking about the 2x2x2_bf scramble, I think he's talking about the last 2x2x2 scramble. If it was 2x2x2_bf, it would have been about 6-7s for me.


----------



## Jack (Jul 23, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 8.31
Times: (9.96), 8.91, 8.09, 7.94, (5.06)

Pretty bad, considering I now average around 6-7 seconds. I see what everyone means about the last solve though.

3x3x3
Average: 19.80
Times: 19.34, 20.96 (26.36), 19.09, (19.08)

Haha, these were my first sub 20 times in this competition, and it ended up being a sub 20 average! 19.34 was a PLL skip though.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 44.08
Times: 43.16, 42.93, (36.46), (51.72), 46.16

Ok solves, my cross was a bit too slow on most of them.

4x4x4
Average: 1:37.30
Times: 1:35.27 OP, 1:32.02 P, (1:52.97 OP), 1:44.61 OP, (1:27.38)

Pretty average times. On the third solve I started 3x3 solving when two edges were unsolved...

5x5x5
Average: 3:22.54
Times: 3:14.75, (3:37.25), 3:21.61, 3:31.27, (3:13.80)

Square 1
Average: 1:50.69
Times: (1:05.05), 1:50.43, (2:09.19), 2:03.81, 1:37.84

Very inconsistent. I just changed my method a bit and learned a bunch of new algs, so these times will be much better with more practice.

Fewest Moves
40 moves
X-Cross: x2 F R' F D U F2 U' F' D
Pair 2: d' R' U2 R B' U' B
Pair 3: R' U' R2 U R'
Pair 4: U' R' U2 R U2 R' U
OLL: F' L F R F2
PLL: R2 F L' F' R2 F2 U'

Done in about 43 minutes. For the first half hour my best solution was 53 moves, then I found a 9 move extended cross (in a much different way than I usually try to make them). Then my solution was still 52 moves, so I tried inserting pair 2 a bit different, and ended up with a LL that was easy and cancelled out a lot!

BLD

2x2x2: DNF (1:34.80)
2x2x2: 37.77

The first was off by two corners, the second one was really easy.

3x3x3: DNF (4:31.72)
3x3x3: DNF (6:03.54)

The first was off by a 3 corner cycle, the second had 2 corners oriented wrong. I don't know why I am so inconsistent! My record is still 6:01, even though I have had at least 10 attempts that were better, and off by a stupid mistake!


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 24, 2007)

Andrew Chow

2x2x2
13.30, 12.70. (13.61), 11.83, (7.91)
Average - 12.61
- Never really tried speedsolving it before.

3x3x3
16.58, 18.33, (16.34), 16.42, (19.45)
Average - 17.11
- Uhhh wow. Pretty easy solves. Just lubed my cube and it is nice.

3x3x3 OH
(32.52), 35.88, (38.05), 38.03, 36.34
Average - 36.75
- Solid. I'll take that.

4x4x4
(1:45.69), 1:36.41, (1:17.89), 1:29.20, 1:39.72
Average - 1:35.11/95.11
- Decent. I'll take that too. 

3x3x3 BLD - DNF
5:09:87 DNF - All was going well until I forgot a cycle of EP.
8:34.87 DNF - Did not do CP correctly. No where even close. What a disaster.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 24, 2007)

3x3x3
29.92 (25.52) 26.44 25.56 (30.80) = 27.31


----------



## Karthik (Jul 24, 2007)

Karthik Puthraya

3x3x3:
37.34,(39.62),36.78,(29.53),31.03
Average:35.05
-I am pretty happy with these.(I still do a 4 look LL)



3x3x3_OH:
(82.28),99.59,84.20,(103.14),95.46
Average:93.08
-Not too bad for a beginner I suppose.


----------



## tim (Jul 24, 2007)

Tim Habermaas

3x3x3
Average: 23.45
24.782 22.844 (26.512) (21.057) 22.709

At my first solve i dropped my cube two times


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 24, 2007)

Tony Orji 

2x2 
12.27, 13.37, 10.01, (16.99), (6.98) avg=11.88
3x3 
(23.20), 23.39, 27.38, 24.06, (29.50) avg=24.94 
4x4 
147.21, 171.76, (145.95), 163.40, (192.68) avg=160.79(2:40.79) 
2x2BLD 
1. DNF( I dropped the cube) 
2. 1:01.65 
3x3BLD 
1. 4:48.62 
2. 4:38.93 

My times reflect how much I practice 2x2 and 4x4. I will learn the Ortega method on 2x2 and practice both cubes more


----------



## hdskull (Jul 25, 2007)

Sikan Li

3x3:
avg: 27.47
times: 27.77, (28.62), (24.36), 28.52, 26.12

3x3 OH:
avg: 55.29
times: (48.45), (60.50), 57.47, 55.47, 52.94

2x2:
avg: 10.86
times: 9.83, 13.91, 8.83, (16.56), (6.67)
i seriously need to get myself an eastsheen.


----------



## Jack (Jul 25, 2007)

For fewest moves, do x, y and z count as moves?


----------



## tim (Jul 25, 2007)

Jack said:


> For fewest moves, do x, y and z count as moves?



no, they don't


----------



## pjk (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow, what a nice competition. Jon, you are extremely good at the 5x5.... especially considering it takes you 45 seconds to do the 3x3 stage. That can be taken down 20 seconds with practice, and you will be sub-2. I was just reading somewhere that rotations of the cube count as moves... which doesnt really make since, but I thought that was the case.... can someone clarify this for sure?

2x2 Speedsolve:
(6.13) 4.61 4.33 5.95 (4.14)
Avg: 4.96 seconds
Hmm.... those scrambles were too easy. The last one was 1 move away from 2 oriented sides.... I am using Ortega for all of these solves. Best avg by far for me.

3x3 OH:
38.39 43.61 (34.27) 36.77 (47.09)
Avg: 39.59 Seconds
Happy with it. Nice scrambles again.


----------



## tim (Jul 25, 2007)

pjk said:


> I was just reading somewhere that rotations of the cube count as moves... which doesnt really make since, but I thought that was the case.... can someone clarify this for sure?



Really? I'm not sure, if they count, but it makes no sense at all for me.


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2007)

They don't count as moves. You should try write your solution without them, as you miss some cancelations.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 25, 2007)

For fewest moves you can use the following moves / notation:
xyz don't count as moves
UDFBRL are 1 move
udfbrl are 1 move
MES are 2 moves!


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 26, 2007)

Square-1
Average: 49.49 seconds
Times: 48.74, (1:04.30), 47.75, (45.86), 51.97
I've only been Square-1ing for 5 days now, so I think this is pretty good. What do you guys mean by a parity on this puzzle? 2 edges left to be swapped?

Arnaud, do you prefer that we edit the same post every time we add more results, or that we repost?


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jul 26, 2007)

3x3 solves
average: 20.00
20.30, (20.80), (16.88), 19.31, 20.41

3x3 OH
average: 54.86
(59.48), 55.00, 59.05, (49.78), 50.53

3x3 BLD
DNF DNF

Blah, hoping i could at least do one of the blindfold. Oh well, next time.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2007)

Toojdwin: Sub 50 on average is very good, period. That you did that in just 5 days is just amazingly impressive! And yes, parity is indeed 2 wrong edges left.

I don't really care if you edit or add a new reply when you have more results. Don't repost your older results though. This might be a good rule-of-thumb: "Edit within 24 hours and only if there haven't been more than 3 new replies, add new reply otherwise". My reason for this is that I only read new posts, so I don't see it if someone adds results to a reply that is not one of the latest. I don't add the results to the database immediately. I add them after the competition is completely over.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 26, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> For fewest moves you can use the following moves / notation:
> xyz don't count as moves
> UDFBRL are 1 move
> udfbrl are 1 move
> MES are 2 moves!



Oh, in that case, my FM solve is 48 moves, not 49. :X


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 26, 2007)

FMC: (forgot to do this in previous post)

F x2 L F' L U B R2 y' U2 R L' U L R' y' U' L' U' L U2 L U L' F U' F' U F U' F R' U R U' y R U R' B' U' F U' R' U2 F R B F2 L' U L U2

49 moves


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, AvGalen, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Erik (Jul 27, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk:
just got back from vactation and haven't solved a cube in more than 7 days!

sq-1: 44.04
Times: 38.63, (1:08.94), 49.73, 43.77, (35.34)
greeeeeaaaat

2x2: 4.08
Times: 3.73, 3.88, 4.63, (4.64), (1.64)

gilles told me about the last scramble, hilarious!
I tried some solves with ortega..

3x3: 12.86
Times: 13.49, (11.95), (13.52), 12.02, 13.06
not bad

OH: 28.94
Times: 27.64, 29.63, (34.36), (27.03), 29.55
I'm doing: left hand, right hand, left hand, right hand etc now 

4x4: 1:02.79
Times: 1:05.67, (59.63), (1:10.64), 1:02.95, 59.75
Quite nice

5x5: 2:01.53
Times: 2:02.48, 1:58.61, (2:09.99), 2:03.49, 1:52.72
Thanks Matyi's cube 

---BLD---
2x2a: 43.02 +2 = 45.02
2x2b: 25.42 this one was funny, I could position 3 D layer cubies correct but now I quickly had to switch to a different cube position to solve in, but since it was only short it was not very hard 

3x3a: 2:33.26 good
3x3b: DNF


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome back Erik!

At the WCA there was a lot of discussion about removing "easy" scrambles from the competition.

At this forum we have people discussing easy scrambles during their vacation and really looking forward to doing that one particular solve

I like the "fun" approach much better than the "official" approach 

(I will do it this weekend and probably not know what to do with it)


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 27, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I will do it this weekend and probably not know what to do with it



Oh yes, you will know.


----------



## Rama (Jul 27, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> Gilles van den Peereboom
> 
> *3x3 OH: 30.49 seconds*
> Times: (24.75), 29.10, (32.98), 32.54, 29.82
> [I will never win a competition in OH again. :-(]



Gilles what's up with your OH times!? even for practising OH I use my OH cube...


----------



## Rama (Jul 27, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> At the WCA there was a lot of discussion about removing "easy" scrambles from the competition.



If I am correct Ron van bruchem could once have the world record for the 2x2, he was the first one who got an ''turbo'' scramble but he went to the scramblers and generated an harder case, because the case he got was something like R U R'.

nowadays you CANNOT get two bars of the same color in a WCA competition, that's all.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 27, 2007)

Rama said:


> If I am correct Ron van bruchem could once have the world record for the 2x2, he was the first one who got an ''turbo'' scramble but he went to the scramblers and generated an harder case, because the case he got was something like R U R'.
> 
> nowadays you CANNOT get two bars of the same color in a WCA competition, that's all.



grr...that happenned at the Czech Open 2006.
If he had not been the first one to be called to solve this scramble, the WR would now be sub 1


----------



## Erik (Jul 27, 2007)

It's good that Ron went to the scramblers for this. I think they changed the scrambling program?
Oh and rama: if the first letter of the next word is not aeouih then it is: 'a' like in: a banana. But if it is an aeouih then it is 'an' like in: I'm doing an average. 


edit: it was including the h right?
edit2: thanks Arnaud! I had a nice time on holiday and haven't solved/touched/seen a cube for more than 7 days. That 2x2 thing was the first I did xD


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 27, 2007)

Rama said:


> Gilles what's up with your OH times!? even for practising OH I use my OH cube...



If I knew I would have had gould times since then...
but no :-(
Maybe today was just a bad day for OH cubing. :s


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 27, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2
Average: 7.47
8.93, 7.69, 5.78, (10.59), (4.18)

really easy last one. same times as gilles, almost.

3x3x3
Average: 20.95
16.65, (28.58,) 22.61, (15.41), 23.59

yeah... i wish i could have those times all be 15-17

3x3x3 H
Average: 50.97
(55.83), 50.28, (41.59), 51.81, 50.83

New PB, until i broke it yesterday.

4x4x4
Average: 1:34.44
1:30.22 O, 1:32.88 OP, (1:41.18 OP), 1:40.21 O POP, (1:21.84)

I've been doing better that this lately

5x5x5
Average: 2:20.29
2:13.86, (2:12.59), (2:39.75), 2:23.86, 2:23.15

YEAH. On my crappy Eastsheen too. I broke an x-center on my rubik's.

Square-1
Average: 1:31.48
1:45.83, (1:09.15), (1:48.09), 1:36.06, 1:12.55

Magic
Average: 1.81
1.78, (1.96), 1.83, (1.71), 1.83

---BLD---

2x2x2: 51.08
1. 51.08
2. 1:10.17

3x3x3: DNF

I'm getting so close to the 3 in comp, but i just can't get it.

I didn't even bother doing FMC cause I would just count the moves of my normal solve


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 27, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> YEAH. On my crappy Eastsheen too. I broke an x-center on my rubik's.



Your crappy Eastsheen > my crappy Eastsheen... I pop on average 1/3 solves (or scrambles).


----------



## Rama (Jul 27, 2007)

Erik said:


> It's good that Ron went to the scramblers for this. I think they changed the scrambling program?
> Oh and rama: if the first letter of the next word is not aeouih then it is: 'a' like in: a banana. But if it is an aeouih then it is 'an' like in: I'm doing an average.



Ahha, I allready was thinking when should I use ''a'' or ''an''. 

''EDIT: I just realized that I did 0.37 seconds better than Rama in 3x3 speedsolve! Hooray! We'll see what happens next week...''

edd5190 I cleaned and lubed my new cube now(I made a speedcube in 24 hours!!!!!), let's see how fast we both are next week as I saw your turbo 17.xx average on Youtube.


----------



## dudemanpp (Jul 28, 2007)

Christopher Aaron Foster

2x2x2
AVG: 8.29
1) (12.91)
2) 08.34
3) 07.16
4) 09.36
5) (07.03)

3x3x3
AVG: 26.15
1) 26.69
2) (29.08)
3) 26.19
4) 25.56
5) (24.77)

3x3x3 OH
AVG: 1:02.43 / 62.43
1) 57.75
2) (1:18.91)
3) 1:02.05
4) 1:07.50
5) (56.56) NEW PB!

4x4x4
AVG: 2:11.51 / 131.51
1) 2:04.55
2) 2:15.23
3) (1:46.12) NEW PB!
4) (2:32.64)
5) 2:14.75


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2007)

I checked the Fewest Moves that have been given so far and only Lt-UnReal's solution doesn't seem to be OK. Could someone else please check? And could someone also check mine?

Fewest Moves
1. U' B R' F' R B2 R F L' R D2 U L R2 U' B' F R' U' L R2 D U' B L2 F' D' L B2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' D' B F R2 F' D U2 R' B D B2 (45 moves original)
R F' D2 R' D2 B' L' D' R' F D' B F' U2 F2 L R2 F (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

ExoCorsair = OK
Fewest Moves: 48
Scramble: R F' D2 R' D2 B' L' D' R' F D' B F' U2 F2 L R2 F
Blocks: U B2 U' R' D B U R' F B2 R' B' R' U R' (15)
Last pair: L F L' F L F' L' F' r (24)
OLL 1: R U B U' B' R' (30)
OLL 2: L F R' F' L' F R F' (38) 
PLL: U L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 (48)

gillesvdp = OK
Fewest moves: 44 moves
Cross: x2 R' F R' D F2 D
F2L: U2 R B' U2 B L' U' L U' R' B U' B' R U' R'
Insertion (2 3-corner cycles): U F D F' U' F D' F' D2 U' R' U L2 U' R U L2 D2
Last Layer: F' U2 F U2

Jack = OK
Fewest Moves
40 moves
X-Cross: x2 F R' F D U F2 U' F' D
Pair 2: d' R' U2 R B' U' B
Pair 3: R' U' R2 U R'
Pair 4: U' R' U2 R U2 R' U
OLL: F' L F R F2
PLL: R2 F L' F' R2 F2 U'

Lt-UnReal = Not OK, to be rechecked
F x2 L F' L U B R2 y' U2 R L' U L R' y' U' L' U' L U2 L U L' F U' F' U F U' F R' U R U' y R U R' B' U' F U' R' U2 F R B F2 L' U L U2
49 moves

AvGalen = To be checked
Fewest Moves: 46 Moves
xy R U2 D' B F U' (2x2x2 block = 6)
x2y' F2 U' F' L U' F (2x2x3 block = 12)
U B L2 B' L U' (Cross + 3rd pair = 18)
y' R U' R' U' R U2 R' (Finish F2L = 25)
F U R U' R' F' (Edge OLL = 31)
y R U R' U R U2 (Corners OLL - cancellation = 37)
y F U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 (PLL = 46)

I am also wondering how many points should be awarded. I am thinking 10 points for participating and 10/8/6 points for number 1/2/3. Another option would be to only give points to the winner. Please inform me of your preferences.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2007)

2x2x2: (8.30), 7.88, 7.43, 8.07, (5.62) = 7.79. I should learn a better alg for that last case. That solve took me 13 moves! All solves had nice starts!

3x3x3: (29.17), 26.07, 28.05, 27.75, (25.27) = 27.29. 1 warm-up cube is not enough.

3x3x3_oh: 45.44, (59.38), (44.36), 55.45, 47.70 = 49.53. Sub 50 is good for me, but I am getting sub 45 more often now.

4x4x4: 1:38.56(OP), (1:32.75), 1:35.73, 1:39.48(P), (1:54.85)(OP) = 1:37.92. Today was big-cube day  Really consistent, focussed and good (but still not under 1:30)

5x5x5: (2:23.82), (2:53.23), 2:39.26, 2:32.04, 2:28.48 = 2:33.26. You see, big-cube day  . Really consistent (second one had an edge-pairing fix during OLL), focussed and really good. I am coming for you Exo!

2x2x2_bf: DNF, DNF = DNF. I tried to go as fast as I could, but went a little to fast.

3x3x3_bf: (6:52.95), DNF = 6:52.95. New personal best (it was a 6:50.95 +2)

square1: (1:58.37), 2:01.58(P), (2:21.20)(P), 1:58.68, 2:04.89 = 2:01.72. Much more consistent than before. Getting it to cube-shape is getting better. Edge permutation takes about 1 minute.

magic: 1.97, 1.88, 1.81, 3.37, 3.58 = 2.41. Almost broke it during the 4th solve, DID break it during the 5th.

Fewest Moves: 46 Moves
xy R U2 D' B F U' (2x2x2 block = 6)
x2y' F2 U' F' L U' F (2x2x3 block = 12)
U B L2 B' L U' (Cross + 3rd pair = 18)
y' R U' R' U' R U2 R' (Finish F2L = 25)
F U R U' R' F' (Edge OLL = 31)
y R U R' U R U2 (Corners OLL - cancellation = 37)
y F U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 (PLL = 46)
I used the full hour to try and do (Cross + 3rd pair + 4th pair) and when that didn't work to get a better last layer while doing the 4th pair, but this was the best I could do. So far I have done fewest moves 3 times. US Open = 48 (outside the time-limit because I didn't know xyz notation). Czech Open = 47 moves. This time was 46 moves. By the end of the year I'll be at 20 moves


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 29, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Fewest Moves: 46 Moves
> xy R U2 D' B F U' (2x2x2 block = 6)
> x2y' F2 U' F' L U' F (2x2x3 block = 12)
> U B L2 B' L U' (Cross + 3rd pair = 18)
> ...



Arnaud, your solution appears to be okay; I checked it 3 times by hand.

So I guess it's my turn to say that you'll be "stealing my points" during the weekly competition? Hehe. 
Nice times, too!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2007)

Mike Hughey
2x2 Average: 9.92
Times: 11.39, (34.45), 8.88, 9.50, (6.61)
My first sub-10 2x2x2 average! Don't ask what happened on the 34.45 solve - it's very sad. As for the easy one (last one), when I first was inspecting the cube, I was thinking, "why did it have to be that algorithm?" Truth is, that was really quite a good time for me for doing that algorithm, so I'm happy with it.

3x3 Average: 38.27
Times: 38.81, (36.39), 38.81, 37.20, (38.88)
This felt good this week, because at least the times were consistent.

3x3 OH Average: 1:15.90
Times: (1:09.34), 1:16.31, 1:13.18, 1:18.20, (1:27.67)
Good times for me. Sub-60 doesn't look so hopeless anymore.

4x4 Average: 2:33.57
Times: (2:38.40 OP), (2:07.66), 2:31.60 P, 2:36.64 OP, 2:32.48
Horrible, except the one good (for me) solve.

5x5 Average: 4:00.25
Times: (4:22.20), 4:16.40, 4:05.91, (3:31.55), 3:38.44
So close to sub-4. I'll get there yet, if it's the last thing I do.

2x2 BLD Best: 1:05.79
2x2 BLD a: 1:36.41
2x2 BLD b: 1:05.79
Well, that wasn't bad at all! (for me, anyway)

3x3 BLD Best: 3:29.11
3x3 BLD a: 3:29.11
3x3 BLD b: 3:54.87
It was nice to be successful and sub-4 on both of them.

Fewest Moves: 52 moves, 57 minutes
U F' L U' D B' D2
U R U2 L U L'
R' U2 R U' R' U R
F' U2 F U2 L' U' L
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
B U B' U B U2 B'
U' L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2
Looks like I'm going to be looked down upon (by Arnaud's 50-move metric).  Well, it was the first time I ever tried it, and it took me half the time to figure out how to go about it in the first place. And I was really hurt by the fact that I didn't see Arnaud's addition of the short scramble until after I did it. And as slow as I am at the 3x3x3, that really hurt me. Hopefully I won't be looked down upon next time.

I really wanted to do some big cubes blind, but it doesn't look like I'll have the time this week. Actually, I'll be sitting in LA airport on Sunday, so I'll probably have time to do all of them, but I probably won't be able to get online to report my times after I do them.

I'll be gone for about a month (to the Philippines), and I doubt I'll have internet access the whole time. So you probably won't see me around here until end of August. I intend to practice BLD like crazy while I'm gone, so look out for my times to improve when I get back!

Oh, and no, I won't be going to the Philippines Open, because we won't be able to get to Manila at the time. Very sad, but unfortunately I can't make it.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 29, 2007)

Mike: That's so unfortunate, being in the Philippines and not making the competition! I'm in the same boat as you are; I've been in the LA area all July and into mid-August, but leave before the Caltech competition! You are also very close to that sub-4, nice job!

Arnaud: Will you ever ressurect this thread? http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=850
I want to see a 2x2x2 through 5x5x5 relay.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2007)

Why would I have to resurrect that thread? It is not closed or anything, people just stopped voting and I have voted for everything that I wanted to. If you want to resurrect it, just ask for the 2x2x2 through 5x5x5 relay and if 10 people vote for it it will be included in the weekly competition, just like magic, square-1 and fewest moves have been added.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, the thread didn't get moved to this forum, and the threads in that forum became read-only, so that's why I ask.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2007)

The thread has been moved, but I don't think it is complete. I will check (and complete) it tomorrow. You can find it at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=842 and I mention that every week at the beginning of the competition


> It still doesn't include most Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


 
Mike, thanks for checking (and approving) my solution. Yours is also OK. I think you realize now why I made the "50 moves" remark. If you do a "regular" Fridrich solve like you did you can almost do sub 50's. By doing a more advanced F2L I can compensate for my lack-of-alg-knowledge and get a better result with a 3 look last layer.

I actually analyzed my fewest moves afterwards with cube explorer:
The optimal solution had 18 moves
After making a 2x2x2 block the optimal solution had 16 moves 
After making a 2x2x3 block the optimal solution had 14 moves 
After making the Cross + 3rd pair the optimal solution had 15 moves  This is also where I spent most time to figure out how to do this step better, so my instincts where right
After finishing F2L the optimal solution had 11 moves 
After finishing Edge OLL the optimal solution had 13 moves  so not only is doing OLL in 2 steps bad because you wast moves, but after doing some moves you are actually further from solved than before!
After Corners OLL - cancellation the optimal solution had 9 moves 
And I finished the PLL with that 9 moves 

I had 2 bad steps during my solve and I knew it both times.

I also analyzed Jacks (winning so far) solve.
The optimal solution had 18 moves
After making the X-Cross the optimal solution had 17 moves 
After making Pair 2 the optimal solution had 14 moves 
After making Pair 3 the optimal solution had 12 moves 
After making Pair 4 the optimal solution had 12 moves 
And he finished the LL with that 12 moves (5 move OLL, 7 move PLL)

Jack didn't really have a weak point in his solve. Only his fourth pair didn't get him closer to finished, but it did give him a setup for his perfect finish.

All of these analysing is not really "hard science", but it gives a general idea about the good and bad things of our strategies. Basically you should use my beginning (both 14 optimal but less moves for me) and his middle (always getting closer to solved) and ending (perfect) 
I will try to do this analysis every week for my solve and the winners solve, but it takes a while to do that. To shorten that amount of time, I will try to be the winner from now on.

Could someone check Lt-UnReal's fewest moves solution? I would hate to DNF someone on the first week


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2007)

> The thread has been moved, but I don't think it is complete


I just checked and it is complete and active again!

I still need a second opinion on Lt-UnReal's fewest moves solution. Thanks for checking mine ExoCorsair!

Everyone that competes in fewest moves should check the thread regularly and also watch the thread after the competition because I will give the "scientific/optimal" analysis for every solution. (no promise about this, but I will try to do it)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 30, 2007)

Lt-UnReal's FM doesn't work, checked three times. At least if the cube rotations are indeed y's and not z's.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks ExoCorsair and sorry Lt-Unreal.

You have a couple of days to correct your solution (only small fixes, not a different solution) or I will have to give you a DNF.

In other competitions (including real life competitions) only a small mistake will give you a DNF, so please check your solution before posting it!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2007)

Full analysis of the Fewest Moves solutions:

Scramble: R F' D2 R' D2 B' L' D' R' F D' B F' U2 F2 L R2 F

Name: ExoCorsair
Solved in 48 moves
Blocks (15): U B2 U' R' D B U R' F B2 R' B' R' U R' (15 used, 33 left, 15 optimal left)
Last pair (9): L F L' F L F' L' F' r (24 used, 24 left, 14 optimal left)
OLL 1 (6): R U B U' B' R' (30 used, 18 left, 15 optimal left)
OLL 2 (8): L F R' F' L' F R F' (38 used, 10 left, 10 optimal left)
PLL (10): U L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 (48 used)

Name: gillesvdp
Solved in 44 moves
Cross (6): x2 R' F R' D F2 D (6 used, 38 left, 18 optimal left)
F2L (16): U2 R B' U2 B L' U' L U' R' B U' B' R U' R' (22 used, 22 left, 11 optimal left)
Insertion (2 3-corner cycles) (18): U F D F' U' F D' F' D2 U' R' U L2 U' R U L2 D2 (40 used, 4 left, 4 optimal left)
Last Layer (4): F' U2 F U2 (44 used)

Name: Jack
Solved in 40 moves
X-Cross (9): x2 F R' F D U F2 U' F' D (9 used, 31 left, 17 optimal left)
Pair 2 (7): d' R' U2 R B' U' B (16 used, 24 left, 14 optimal left)
Pair 3 (5): R' U' R2 U R' (21 used, 19 left, 12 optimal left)
Pair 4 (7): U' R' U2 R U2 R' U (28 used, 12 left, 12 optimal left)
OLL (5): F' L F R F2 (33 used, 7 left, 7 optimal left)
PLL (7): R2 F L' F' R2 F2 U' (40 used)

Name: Lt-UnReal
NOT solved in 49 moves
F x2 L F' L U B R2 y' U2 R L' U L R' y' U' L' U' L U2 L U L' F U' F' U F U' F R' U R U' y R U R' B' U' F U' R' U2 F R B F2 L' U L U2

Name: AvGalen
Solved in 46 Moves
2x2x2 block (6): xy R U2 D' B F U' (6 used, 40 left, 16 optimal left)
2x2x3 block (6): x2y' F2 U' F' L U' F (12 used, 34 left, 14 optimal left)
Cross + 3rd pair (6): U B L2 B' L U' (18 used, 28 left, 15 optimal left)
Finish F2L (7): y' R U' R' U' R U2 R' (25 used, 21 left, 11 optimal left)
Edge OLL (6): F U R U' R' F' (31 used, 15 left, 13 optimal left)
Corners OLL - cancellation (6): y R U R' U R U2 (37 used, 9 left, 9 optimal left)
PLL: y F U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 (46 used)

Name: Mike Hughey
Solved in 52 moves
(7): U F' L U' D B' D2 (7 used, 45 left, 17 optimal left)
(6): U R U2 L U L' (13 used, 39 left, 16 optimal left)
(7): R' U2 R U' R' U R (20 used, 32 left, 15 optimal left)
(7): F' U2 F U2 L' U' L (27 used, 25 left, 14 optimal left)
(8): U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' (35 used, 17 left, 10 optimal left)
(7): B U B' U B U2 B' (42 used, 10 left, 10 optimal left)
(10): U' L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 (52 used)


----------

